# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  I Can?

## x-X-x

Γειας σας,

Το Ερωτημα μου ειναι το εξης: Μενώ στον Ωρωπό, δεν εχω εμποδια μπροστα μου και ειδικα προς Ερετρια αλλα με Χαλκιδα δεν εχω την απολυτη οπτικη επαφη. Γινεται να συνδεθω με το Χαλκιδα Wireless;;;


Ευχαριστω...

----------


## papashark

Ανάλογα την απόσταση.

Με μεγάλα πιάτα πάντως, όσο μακριά κι αν είσαι, και με λίγο παραπάνω ισχύ, πιστεύω ότι θα μπορείς να συνδεθείς.

Βέβαια θα πρέπει να σε κοιτάει κάποιο Interface από εκεί, αποκλειστικά για σένα (όχι όμνι ή sector, θα είσαι ΒΒ)

----------


## x-X-x

Thanks PapaShark.

Καποιος απο Χαλκιδα να μιλησουμε γι'αυτο το θεμα?

----------


## socrates

Βασικά αν υπάρχουν κόμβοι στα κατάλληλα σημεία είναι εφικτό.

Όμως θα πρέπει όλοι όσοι μπορούν και θέλουν να βάλουν το στίγμα τους στην nodeDB.

----------


## x-X-x

Hello souidos. Θελω να μου δωσεις το site με το tutorial για nodedb γιατι εχει γινει μια αλλαγη. 

Hobbit αυτο ροταω και εγω, εαν ειναι εφικτο ή εαν μπορει να γινει.

----------


## socrates

> Hello souidos. Θελω να μου δωσεις το site με το tutorial για nodedb γιατι εχει γινει μια αλλαγη. 
> 
> Hobbit αυτο ροταω και εγω, εαν ειναι εφικτο ή εαν μπορει να γινει.


Η απάντηση είναι... ναι μπορεί να γίνει υπό συνθήκες.

Το πρώτο βήμα είναι όλοι οι ενδιάμεσοι κόμβοι να βάλουμε το στίγμα μας, και να δώσουμε το e-mail μας ώστε να μπορέσει να γίνει επαφή όταν χρειαστεί.

----------


## x-X-x

Δεν βλεπω τοσο μεγαλο ενδιαφερον ομως. Σαν να τους νοιαζει μονο εναν συνδεθουνε με Χαλκιδα.Αυτα  ::  

Μακαρι να γινει τιποτα ωστε να συνδεθουμε και εμεις.

----------


## rosered

x-X-x καλησπερα.

Θα ηθελα παρα πολυ να βρεθουμε απο κοντα να συζητησουμε το θεμα σου.
Θα μας ενδιεφερε παρα πολυ να πετυχουμε ενα τετοιο λινκ και να συνδεσουμε δυο διαφορετικες περιοχες μεταξυ τους.
Πιστευω οτι αμα υπαρχει θεληση ολα γινονται.
Αυτο που θελω να επισημανω ομως ειναι το εξης το οποιο δεν ειναι ευχαριστο.
Το θεμα halkida wireless δεν εχει παρει την πορεια που θα επρεπε.Βλεπω ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα παρα πολλες κεραιες και λινκ που δημιουργουνται μονο και μονο για την προσωπικη διασκεδαση του καθενος, αγνοοντας το οτι υπαρχουμε κι εμεις που ισως λιγο παραπανω απο αυτουσ ενδιαφερομαστε να κανουμε κατι ωραιο σαν συνολο και οχι ατομικα.
Τελος σε αρκετες αναφορες στο awmn εχω δει τη φραση ''ξεκινησαμε'' ή στησαμε το halkida wireless.Δεν εχω δει ακομη ομως κανενα να εκδηλωνει ενδιαφερον για κατι τετοιο.Το μονο που βλεπω ειναι εμας (10 ατομα) που ξημεροβραδιαζομαστε στις ταρατσες μας.Και παλι ομως δεν διεδωσε κανεις οτι στησαμε το halkida wireless.Θα στηθει με την συμμετοχη και την βοηθεια ολων.Δεν ειναι ιδιοκτησια κανενος.
Αυτα τα ολιγα.Παντως θα χαρω πολυ να τα πουμε και απο κοντα και ελπιζω να ευαισθητοποιηθουν καποιοι απο τα παραπανω.

Υ.Γ.
Δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα με κανενα απο τα παιδια που κανουν το hobby τους.Απλα μερικες φορες δυσκολευουν εμας στο να κανουμε κατι πιο αποδοτικο.

Φιλικα 

Γιωργος

----------


## Crazyio

Δυστυχώς κάτι τέτοιο να το περιμέναμε όλοι μας αλλά κανένας να μην το ξεστόμιζε ....
Ίσως τώρα μέσα στις γιορτές που ΙΣΩΣ να έχουμε λίγο χρόνο ελεύθερο παραπάνω αν οργανόναμε ένα Meeting για τους χρήστες του wireless στην Χαλκίδα να μας έφερνε πιο κοντά κάνοντας το δύκτιο να εξαπλωθεί...
Είδωμεν...

P.S Γιώργο εν ανάγκη το οργανώνουμε εμείς το meeting και ελπίζουμε για την συμμετοχή και των υπολοίπων... 

Επι της ευκαιρίας ας δηλώσουν εδώ ή έστω με PM ποιοί απο εμάς βρίσκομαστε στην Χαλκίδα ή ποιοί θέλουν να μπούν στο δύκτιο για να έχουμε μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη άποψη ....
Εγώ είμαι μέσα...

Φιλικά
Ιωσάς

----------


## x-X-x

Ωραιος ο rosered !! Ετσι ειναι πραγματικα.

Μονο για την παρτυ ο καθενας.

Το βρισκω πολυ δυσκολο να συνδεθω. Επισης ειμαι 14 και δεν ξερω απο Χαλκιδα τιποτα. Για το meeting δλδ.

----------


## Crazyio

Επανέρχομαι στο ίδιο θέμα και λυπάμαι που το λέω αλλά όχι για καλό...
Δυστυχώς έχω κάνει ενα Post για meeting στην Χαλκίδα απο άτιμα που μένουν εδώ για να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε σαν *ομάδα* (δεν ξέρω αν αυτή η λέξη σημαίνει κάτι σε ορισμένους ή οχι) και όχι μόνο ατομικά...
Δυστυχώς η έλλειψη οργάνωσης δημιουργέι προβλήματα όχι μόνο στο σωστό στήσιμο του δυκτίου αλλά και στην επεκτασημότητά του ...
Τι ακριβώς θέλω να πώ ? οτι ο καθένας κάνει του κεφαλιού του (όπως και εγω με τον Rosered και μερικά άλλα ατομα άλλωστε μια και ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε να μας μιλήσει οταν βάζαμε τα Node μας στην nodedb) με *τραγικό αποτέλεσμα* να είμαστε ένα κουβάρι και να μην μπορούμε να δουλέψουμε σωστά *ούτε ατομικά* με συνέπεια να σερνόμαστε ...
Σε scan στιν δική μου περιοχή βρίσκω άλλα 2 Δύκτια ..... αλλά ποιοί να είναι άραγε ? 
Πιστέυω πως άν αυτό γινόταν Αθήνα θα είχαν κοπεί κώλοι ..... (ελπίζω να μήν είναι τόσο τραγική η λέξη που χρησημοποίησα)
Αυτά είχα να πώ και τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας και δικά τους.....

P.S1 Rosered δεν έχουμε στήσει το chalkida wireless αλλά το *HalkidaWireless* .... απλά για να είναι σωστό το SSID μας μήπως και ιδρώσει κανένα αυτάκι ...

P.S2 X-x-X δεν έχει κανέις προβλημα με την ηλικία ... αν όντος θες να συνδεθείς και μπορείς ακόμα και να μην παρεβρεθείς στο "meeting" AN και ΟΤΑΝ γίνει φτάνει που γράφεις εδώ... τα άλλα θα τα βρούμε...

P.S3 No offfence για κανέναν .... απλά είναι θέμα ιεραρχίας η σωστή οργάνωση ...

Φιλικά
Ιωσάς


[/b]

----------


## x-X-x

Crazyio ετσι ειναι οπως τα λες. Αλλα κανενας δεν θα αλαξει γνωμη, παλι για την παρτυ του  ::  

Εγω προσωπικα το θελω για 3 σκοπους να συνδεθω
1) Για την επεκταση του
2) Για να δω εαν θα μπορεσω να παρω καμια καλη συνδεση οπως dsl γιατι ειμαι συνδεμενος στα 19.2Kbps <--(δεν ακουω σχολια)
3) Για τον χαβαλε....


Αυτα...

----------


## x-X-x

Αλλα οπως ειπα και στην αρχη παρα πολυ δυσκολο να συνδεθω. Ειπα πως δεν βλεπω Χαλκιδα αλλα Ερετρια..

----------


## Tzo

Τελικά τα κατάφερα να εγγραφώ και εγώ στο AWMN 
Μου είναι δυσάρεστο στην πρώτη μας επαφή να αναφερθώ στην χύμα κατάσταση που επικρατεί στην Χαλκίδα όσον αφορά το ασύρματο δίκτυο. Είναι κρίμα να κάνουμε μία προσπάθεια και να μην βρίσκουμε αντίκρισμα! Αντιθέτως θα έλεγα να έχουμε προβλήματα του τύπου έχω θόρυβο από αλλά Ap που εκπέμπουν!!! Δεν είναι δύσκολο αλλά ούτε και ακατόρθωτο να κανονίσουμε να βρεθούμε ώστε να οργανώσουμε ένα ΚΑΛΟ και ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ δίκτυο. Παντός από τα παιδιά του Halkidawireless υπάρχει ανοικτή πρόσκληση για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να συμμετέχει στο δίκτυο. 


Νίκος
 ::

----------


## papashark

Κανονίστε βρε Παιδιά μια συνάντηση για καφέ να βρεθείτε όλοι μαζί.

Βάλτε μια ημερομηνία σε μια βδομάδα 10 μέρες, και να το κάνουμε και πρωτοσέλιδη ανακοίνωση στο awmn.gr για να σας βοηθήσουμε (εάν δεν έχει κανένας άλλος Mod/admin αντίρηση με την ιδέα μου).

----------


## Tzo

Το κακό φιλε papashark ειναι οτι κανενας μέχρι τώρα δεν εχει ενδιαφερθεί!
Εχουμε πει τοσες φορες αλλα τιποτα!
Υπάρχουν ατομα με ap στην Χαλκίδα αλλα απο ότι βλέπω κανεις δεν ενδιαφέρεται πέρα του προσωπικού του τομεα  ::

----------


## x-X-x

Καλα τα λες TzO αλλα δεν θα αλλαξει κανεις γνωμη.  ::

----------


## Crazyio

Όχι φίλε papashark δεν θέλουμε κάτι τέτοιο... είμαsτε αρκετά μικρή κοινvνία εδώ στην Χαλκίδα για να γίνουμε δημόσια ρεζίλι για την κατάσταση που πάιζει εδώ ..... thanks anyway .....

φιλικά

Crazyio

----------


## papashark

Βρε παλικάρια, βγήτε για ένα καφέ, σιγά σιγά στήνονται όλα, στείλτε και emails σε όλους που είναι στην nodedb, 1, 2, 3, 4 κάπου θα μαζευτείτε, θα γίνουν 1-2 λινκ και θα προχωρήσετε.

Μια αρχή είναι να γίνει....

----------


## socrates

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον papashark. Πρέπει να βρεθείτε και να τα πείτε. Η αξία του δυκτίου στατιστικά αυξάνει γεωμετρικά με το μέγεθος του. Έχετε δύο λύσεις.

Ή θα μείνετε στις συνδέσεις γειτονιάς

Ή θα φτιάξεται ένα δίκτυο για όλη την πόλη

Ίσως να είναι πιο εύκολο από ότι νομίζετε.

----------


## top-gear

eimai sta psaxna.iparxei periptosi na piano sima?eimai poli konta sto tei,alla se iswma,oxi se lofo

EDIT by nantito: Σε παρακαλώ να γράφεις με Ελληνικά, είναι κανόνας του φόρουμ και ευκολία για όλους μας'

----------


## Renos

(εξακολουθω να μην εχω ελληνικα... αλλα βρηκα ελευθερο τερματικο με windows το οποιο και κραταω ομηρο!)

Ο papashark εχει δικιο. Η ανακοινωση βεβαια μπορει να λειπει αν και δεν πιστευω, αποψη μου, οτι αυτο θιγει την αξιοπρεπεια μερικων. Αν δεν γινει συναντηση σε μια καφετερια δεν προκειτε ποτε να γινει κατι. Περα φυσικα απο τα "δικτυακια της γειτονιας".

Δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει τραγικη κατασταση στην Χαλκιδα, παρα μονο τραγικη αδιαφορια. Προσπαθησα και εγω να συναντηθω με κοσμο αλλα δεν εγινε τιποτα. Εχω ακομα τον εξοπλισμο που εχω αγορασει για την Χαλκιδα και περιμενει να στηθει καποια στιγμη.

Το AWMN δεν στηθηκε απο την μια μερα στην αλλην. 1,5 χρονο τωρα στο AWMN θυμαμαι εποχες που μετρουσαμε τους BB κομβους στα δακτυλα των 2 χεριων (αργοτερα και των ποδιων)!

Ιωσα, αυτες τις μερες (απο Παρασκευη και μετα) θα ειμαι Χαλκιδα. Θα επικοινωνησω με τον Γιωργο για να βρεθουμε.

Τα λεμε,

Stelios.

----------


## Crazyio

χαΧαχαχαχα καλά είστε απίστευτοι όμως έ? 
εδώ και 3-4 Post ΚΡΑΖΩ για να μαζευτούμε για καφέ / κουβέντα και έρχεστε να μου ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΤΕ "να μαζευτείτε για καφε" χΑΧαχΑχαΧα 
Nice Nice ...

Φίλε Στέλιο χρόνια και ζαμάνια ...
Όταν είσαι Χαλκίδα δώσε σημεία ζωής ....

Φιλικά

----------


## Crazyio

Εγώ πάντος έχω μια ιδέα ......

Να μαζευτούμε να πάμε για καφέ ...
χαχΑχαχαχαχΑχαΧα

Πάνω στο τραγικό της υπόθεσης υπάρχει και το γελίο ...
χαχαχαχαχα 
sorry αλλά έχω σπάσει στο γέλιο .....

----------


## papashark

Kοίτα μπορεί να μην είναι σωστός ο τρόπος του κραξίματος.

Μπορεί να θέλει δάγκωμα  ::  


Το ζήτημα είναι να γίνει μια σωστή αρχή !

----------


## tasos.teihal

χαίρεται,ολα καλά; λοιπόν, τι χρειάζεται (πέραν του εξοπλισμού) για να κάνω λινκ με το ασύρματο της χαλκίδας; είμαι καστέλλα

----------


## Tzo

χαχαχαχαχα
Ποιό ασύρματο βλεπετε εσεις κανενα ασυρματο?
Που βρε παιδια να κανουμε link?????
Δεν βλεπω ανταποκριση και αυτο με στεναχωρει
Βρε crazyio μπας και να καναμε ενα χαπενιγκ να γνωριστουμε?
Να καλεσουμε κανα γνωστο πχ Βανδή Πλουταρχο Τερλεγκα Μπουγα μπας και μαζευτουμε???????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Crazyio

> χαίρεται,ολα καλά; λοιπόν, τι χρειάζεται (πέραν του εξοπλισμού) για να κάνω λινκ με το ασύρματο της χαλκίδας; είμαι καστέλλα


καλή διάθεση και όρεξη  :: 
αν και η καστέλα είναι σε γούβα και δεν ξέρβ ακριβώς αν μπορείς να μας δείς ..... μεσολαβέι ύψωμα .. :/

θα το δούμε στην πορεία....

----------


## invaider

Τελικά τι θα κάνουμε με αυτήν την συνάντηση?  ::  
θα γίνει ποτέ?  ::  
εγώ παντός προτείνω μια δευτέρα ή Τετάρτη μετά τις γιορτές έτσι ώστε να μην υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες. ΠΧ. έλειπα Σ/Κ ή είχα δουλειά.

σε κάποια καφετέρια τις παραλίας ΠΧ. CINEMA.

Άντε γιατί το halkidawireless Θέλει να αναπτυχθεί  ::  . Υπάρχουν πολύ ενδιαφερόμενοι που περιμένουν να συνδεθούν κάπου, ή τουλάχιστον έτσι φαίνετε από την nodedb.

----------


## Crazyio

> Τελικά τι θα κάνουμε με αυτήν την συνάντηση?  
> θα γίνει ποτέ?  
> εγώ παντός προτείνω μια δευτέρα ή Τετάρτη μετά τις γιορτές έτσι ώστε να μην υπάρχουν δικαιολογίες. ΠΧ. έλειπα Σ/Κ ή είχα δουλειά.
> 
> σε κάποια καφετέρια τις παραλίας ΠΧ. CINEMA.
> 
> Άντε γιατί το halkidawireless Θέλει να αναπτυχθεί  . Υπάρχουν πολύ ενδιαφερόμενοι που περιμένουν να συνδεθούν κάπου, ή τουλάχιστον έτσι φαίνετε από την nodedb.


Εσύ τώρα ποιός εισαι πάλι ? χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Belibem

> [Tzo]
> Να καλεσουμε κανα γνωστο πχ Βανδή Πλουταρχο Τερλεγκα Μπουγα μπας και μαζευτουμε???????


Εγώ λέω να τη στήσεται έξω απο το εκείνο το ιντερνετ-ο-καφεδάδικο στην παραλία που το βλέπω τίγκα στους counter-strikers κάθε φορά που περνάω και να τάζετε ολονύκτιες συράξεις και ανελέητες κόντρες στο NFS, να δεις για πότε θα μαζέψετε κόσμο!! 
Αν ακόμα θέλετε να βρείτε και ζεστό κεφάλαιο κίνησης (χρειάζονται και εξοπλισμοί!) έχω ακούσει έχω πληροφορίες για το που θα μαζευτούν οι μπαρπάδες απο τους στρώπονες και τον πούρνο για την πρωτοχρονιάτικη 21! Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά και τα κατομύρια!  ::  


Ps:
Ρε x-x-x είσαι που είσαι τόσα χλμ, δεν έχεις και οπτική επαφή τι περιμένεις να γίνει???! Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπαρχει περίπτωση να βγάλεις λίνκ.

----------


## rosered

> ............Αν ακόμα θέλετε να βρείτε και ζεστό κεφάλαιο κίνησης (χρειάζονται και εξοπλισμοί!) έχω ακούσει έχω πληροφορίες για το που θα μαζευτούν οι μπαρπάδες απο τους στρώπονες και τον πούρνο για την πρωτοχρονιάτικη 21! Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά και τα κατομύρια!  .........


Μια χαρα σε βρισκω. Πληρως ενημερωμενο χεχεχεχεχεχεχ  ::

----------


## boy

Τι έγινε ρε παιδία(rosered & crazyio), πολλά παράπονα, τι έγινε? 
Γιατί έτσι?

Γιατί τόσο μεγάλη επίθεση στις ατομικές προσπάθειες?

Δεν μπορείς να απαγορεύσεις σε κανένα να στήσει το δικτυάκι του σε ελεύθερη συχνότητα όσο και αν γεμίζει θόρυβο την περιοχή.

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ , δεν υποστηρίζω την ατομική προσπάθεια στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα , απλά σας το αναφέρω για να χαλαρώσετε την άδικη επίθεση. 
Είναι δικαίωμα του καθενός να συμμετάσχει η όχι στο Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Χαλκίδας (Chalkida Wireless επίσημα, από την node db που τόσο συχνά επισκεπτόμαστε χιχιχι).

Παρόλα αυτά λοιπόν τους "παρτάκηδες" του δικτύου θα τους βρούμε αργότερα και ίσως να μην είναι αυτοί που έχουν ένα AP στο δωμάτιο τους για να μπαίνουν στο internet από το σαλόνι τους.

Για να τελειώνω θα ήθελα να σας υπενθυμήσω πως είμαι με το ασύρματο δίκτυο Χαλκίδας και επειδή εδώ και δύο χρόνια σιγά σιγά , πολλές φορές με ενθουσιασμό αλλά και με μεγάλες περιόδους αδράνειας , προσπαθώ για την ανάπτυξη αυτού, καλό θα ήταν να σταματήσουμε αυτού του είδους τις συζητήσεις και να μιλήσουμε για τίποτα ουσιαστικό του δικτύου μπας και δούμε καμιά g μέρα.

Υ.Γ. Πάντως ούτε pm ούτε e-mail δεν είχα. Είμαι καλός μάγος τελικά. Εξαφανίστηκα καλά.

----------


## rosered

----------edit--------------------

----------

